# مساعده عن اماكن الخلايا الشمسيه في المملكه



## مهندس موهوب (24 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
ياشباب تكفون واحد يقولي وين تباع الخلايا الشمسيه 
بال(دمام-الخبر-الظهران-الرياض)
لا احد يقولي موضوعك متكرر كل المواضيع عن اماكن بيعه قديمه و اصحابه مايردون


----------



## سعيد101 (24 نوفمبر 2010)

هلا فيك اخوي

والله انا ماعرف في السعوديه

بس اذا حاب تعال دبي في سوق التنين ( الصيني ) بتحصل وانا اشتريت من هناك

والله يوفقك


----------



## ربيع1 (24 نوفمبر 2010)

لايقربك اللي عند السنيدي فهم في الغالب لايأتون إلا بالصيني



خذ هذا في شارع الريل 00 الرياض
فيوجد صناعة أوروبية عالية الجودة ولافيه مقارنة مع الصيني أبدآ

سولار برنس السعودية
خلايا طاقة شمسية0000 إلخ
مسؤل مبيعات عدنان عز الدين 00 وفوزي ( يمنيان )
ت 4028074
4010596
معرض الدمام00
8422015
8431582​


----------



## xpodx (29 نوفمبر 2010)

واين اجدها في الاردن 
من يعرف اماكن بيع الخلايا الشمسيه في الاردن


----------

